# Tem versão do Site em Português ou em Inglês?



## ACPORTRAIT (Nov 30, 2016)

Tem versão do Site em Português ou em Inglês? ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2016)

ACPORTRAIT dijo:


> Tem versão do Site em Português ou em Inglês? ...



No, solo español

https://translate.google.com.br/


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 30, 2016)

ACPORTRAIT dijo:


> Tem versão do Site em Português ou em Inglês? ...


Hola paisano , te recomendo altamente que estudie lo Español , es muy similar a lo Portugues y muy mas sensillo conpreender  si conparado a lo Ingles   
Sea muy bienvenido por aca (Foro).   
!Fuerte abrazoz !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 30, 2016)

Hola.

No hay un sitio de este foro en Inglés o Portugués.

There is no one site of this forum in English or Portuguese.

Não existe um site deste fórum em inglês ou portugués.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Usé el traductor de Google


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 30, 2016)

El problema es que esto es un foro, los usuarios son los que publican aquí, por lo cual traducir todo deprendería de ellos y no es viable, habría que buscar otro sitio del idioma de su preferencia, posiblemente lo hay.


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 30, 2016)

Oi parceiro, sou de Chile mas entendo portugues (sou capoeirista, hehe). Se puder, use o tradutor de Google, ainda tem gente aqui no foro (como eu e outros) que se nao tiver problema com alguna política da administracao, posso lhe-responder em portugues (portunhol, mas da pra entender kkk).

Seja bemvindo ao foro .


----------

